# Anti-Vaxxers Tee Up Another One



## fmdog44 (Dec 22, 2021)

Anti-Vaxxers Recommend Bathing In Borax, Other ‘Detox’ To ‘Undo’ Covid-19 Vaccines (forbes.com)


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2021)

Since I'm not vaxxed, I'm not concerned about Detoxing.
Besides, I'm picky about who I bathe with.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 22, 2021)

Here's a photo of Dr. Carrie Madej. You can tell she's a real doctor because of the stethoscope around her neck. All real doctors do that, even when they're outside at the park.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2021)

She was born that way, wearing a tiny white coat and with a teeny little stethoscope around her neck.

About her bathing in borax idea, what a stroke of genius!  Borax is a wonderful cleanser. I use it to clean my shower tiles and bathroom sink (while standing outside of the shower at the time, not with me in it).  But using it to bathe in?  Not sure if that's hilarious or gruesome!


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2021)

Do an internet search on Dr. Carrie Majed...it quickly becomes obvious that she is a "quack".   Her "patients" are probably out there in "never land", too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> About her bathing in borax


Are there pictures?


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 24, 2021)

The Borax must be mined in Death Valley and transported via  20 Mule Team Wagon.   Otherwise, it won't work.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2021)

I heard that also. It won't help, but there are homeopathic herbal remedies to help combat the toxicity of the graphene oxide in the vaccines.


----------



## Flarbalard (Dec 25, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> The Borax must be mined in Death Valley and transported via  20 Mule Team Wagon.   Otherwise, it won't work.


Is that according to Ronald Reagan or Robert Taylor?


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 25, 2021)

Flarbalard said:


> Is that according to Ronald Reagan or Robert Taylor?



I heard it from an old claim jumper named Dusty who has lived just outside the border of Death Valley for over 50 years.   Over a meal of roasted squirrels and boiled cactus leaves, Dusty said that the vibrations from the 20 Mule Team Wagons mix the Borax in such a way as to make it more likely to penetrate the skin and destroy vaccines.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 26, 2021)

I as listening to an interview with a local virologist from the local medical school.  Finally, some of the experts are speaking out against _One Size Fits All_ Covid rules and regulations.

He made it clear that using the number of infected people to decide what needs to be done is no longer valid.   We need to look at serious cases and especially at hospitalizations.    He pointed out that now that we have good vaccines, an infection is at most a few uncomfortable sick days for the vast majority of vaccinated people.  So why have a bunch of rules and regulations that restrict and hurt all the people in other ways?   For most of us (there are some legitimate exceptions) how much we suffer from a Covid infection is a matter of choice.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I heard that also. It won't help, but there are homeopathic herbal remedies to help combat the toxicity of the graphene oxide in the vaccines.


Because of my ignorance I researched graphene oxide.  Neither CDC nor the FDA list *that* chemical in *any* of the vaccines in use for COVID. It's a horrendous chemical according to the other web sites that were mentioning it. I went further and looked at Forbes.com, they debunked the information as bogus. It had been used in the flu vaccines early on, but is no longer allowed to be used. I have received the flu vaccine every year since the swine flu epidemic fiasco with no side effects thus far.


----------



## Jules (Dec 26, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Because of my ignorance I researched graphene oxide.  Neither CDC nor the FDA list *that* chemical in *any* of the vaccines in use for COVID. It's a horrendous chemical according to the other web sites that were mentioning it. I went further and looked at Forbes.com, they debunked the information as bogus. It had been used in the flu vaccines early on, but is no longer allowed to be used. I have received the flu vaccine every year since the swine flu epidemic fiasco with no side effects thus far.


Thank you for the logic.


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> I as listening to an interview with a local virologist from the local medical school.  Finally, some of the experts are speaking out against _One Size Fits All_ Covid rules and regulations.
> 
> He made it clear that using the number of infected people to decide what needs to be done is no longer valid.   We need to look at serious cases and especially at hospitalizations.    He pointed out that now that we have good vaccines, an infection is at most a few uncomfortable sick days for the vast majority of vaccinated people.  So why have a bunch of rules and regulations that restrict and hurt all the people in other ways?   For most of us (there are some legitimate exceptions) how much we suffer from a Covid infection is a matter of choice.


Nice to see a post from a thinker.  Since the vaccine is "Good" it protects those who get it.  So rules, regulations & mandates are useless because vaccinated people are "Protected" from unvaccinated people.
Which indicates the only reason left for rules, regulations & restrictions that hurt everyone:  A tactic to try to force everyone to get vaccinated, which boils down to one reason:  Profit.


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Because of my ignorance I researched graphene oxide.  Neither CDC nor the FDA list *that* chemical in *any* of the vaccines in use for COVID. It's a horrendous chemical according to the other web sites that were mentioning it. I went further and looked at Forbes.com, they debunked the information as bogus. It had been used in the flu vaccines early on, but is no longer allowed to be used. I have received the flu vaccine every year since the swine flu epidemic fiasco with no side effects thus far.


Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.

The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 26, 2021)

Whatever you say.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> She was born that way, wearing a tiny white coat and with a teeny little stethoscope around her neck.
> 
> About her bathing in borax idea, what a stroke of genius!  Borax is a wonderful cleanser. I use it to clean my shower tiles and bathroom sink (while standing outside of the shower at the time, not with me in it).  But using it to bathe in?  Not sure if that's hilarious or gruesome!


Well, I thought she was born with the stethoscope elsewhere, but then her coat might not have stayed white.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

chic said:


> I heard that also. It won't help, but there are homeopathic herbal remedies to help combat the toxicity of the graphene oxide in the vaccines.


Hmm, ok, maybe it was the toxicity in the vaccines that killed my red blood cell cancer which I had for decades.  . Nope, going stick with a blessing from God. I’d rather think I was blessed, cause I know I was not poisoned.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

Flarbalard said:


> Is that according to Ronald Reagan or Robert Taylor?


John Wayne, I thought everyone knew this


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> I heard it from an old claim jumper named Dusty who has lived just outside the border of Death Valley for over 50 years.   Over a meal of roasted squirrels and boiled cactus leaves, Dusty said that the vibrations from the 20 Mule Team Wagons mix the Borax in such a way as to make it more likely to penetrate the skin and destroy vaccines.


Hmm, I am sure the meal was rattlesnake and you just hoped it was squirrel.  Although, a squirrel could have been inside the snake.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 26, 2021)

win231 said:


> Nice to see a post from a thinker.  Since the vaccine is "Good" it protects those who get it.  So rules, regulations & mandates are useless because vaccinated people are "Protected" from unvaccinated people.
> Which indicates the only reason left for rules, regulations & restrictions that hurt everyone:  A tactic to try to force everyone to get vaccinated, which boils down to one reason:  Profit.


Oh win, win win, no one is in danger from the unvaccinated people.  Everyone is in danger from the virus.  Even you win @win231


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

I am a great fan of baking soda for washing things, great stuff. Milder than Borax I believe. Doubt it would do much for cleaning out my system from the Covid Vax tho?


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Oh win, win win, no one is in danger from the unvaccinated people.  Everyone is in danger from the virus.  Even you win @win231


B-B-B-But it's those selfish, inconsiderate unvaccinated people who are spreading it to everyone - including the vaccinated.  And killing some.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 26, 2021)

Yep, the whole Pandemic is all our fault. 
Not!

But maybe if we can just pin it on one group of humans then we can get control over the darned thing?
Not!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> B-B-B-But it's those selfish, inconsiderate unvaccinated people who are spreading it to everyone - including the vaccinated.  And killing some.


Actually, Covid is airborne, quick everyone, stop breathing.  If you stop breathing you won’t catch Covid, course there is always a down side to everything.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Because of my ignorance I researched graphene oxide.  Neither CDC nor the FDA list *that* chemical in *any* of the vaccines in use for COVID. It's a horrendous chemical according to the other web sites that were mentioning it. I went further and looked at Forbes.com, they debunked the information as bogus. It had been used in the flu vaccines early on, but is no longer allowed to be used. I have received the flu vaccine every year since the swine flu epidemic fiasco with no side effects thus far.


Thanks, lots of bogus "information" being spread around these days, unfortunately even on senior forums.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2021)

chic said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.
> 
> The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


Trypanosoma parasites are a life form which transmit sleeping sickness.  They are not created in laboratories with sulphur, etc. , and are not in any vaccine.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's what Politico Fact Checker says about the the trypanosoma parasite rumor:


No, this isn’t a picture of a parasite in the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine​
If Your Time is short​
The Pfizer vaccine does not contain parasites.

The director of clinical parasitology at the Mayo Clinic told us that the supposed image of a parasite in the vaccine that’s being shared on social media does not actually show a parasite. 
 
See the sources for this fact-check



A grainy black-and-white image that’s being shared on social media is being described as a "Trypanosoma Parasite" that is composed of "carbon, oxygen, chromium, sulphur, aluminum, chloride and nitrogen." 


"A 50 micron elongated body is a sharp mysterious presence in the Pfizer vaccine," the post says. "It appears and is identified anatomically as a Trypanosoma cruzi parasite of which several variants are lethal and is one of many causes of acquired immune deficiency syndrome or AIDS." 


This post was flagged as part of Facebook’s efforts to combat false news and misinformation on its News Feed. (Read more about our partnership with Facebook.)


Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine on Aug. 23 received full approval from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for people 16 and older.  


A full list of ingredients in the vaccine is available on the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention website, as well as a note that this vaccine and other COVID-19 vaccines contain no metals. 


The parasite in the post also isn’t listed. That’s because the post is baseless, experts told PolitiFact. 

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Trypanosoma parasites are a life form which transmit sleeping sickness.  They are not created in laboratories with sulphur, etc. , and are not in any vaccine.


Thanks always Butterfly for posting facts and being a reasonable sane person.  You're wise and caring.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Here's what Politico Fact Checker says about the the trypanosoma parasite rumor:
> 
> 
> No, this isn’t a picture of a parasite in the Pfizer COVID-19 vaccine​
> ...


Thanks, it's amazing what these conspiracy followers will be suckered into believing.....amazing.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.
> 
> The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


Sigh, oh, Chic, when will you give up all the insane nonsense you keep spreading about a life-saving vaccine?  Step back, take a deep breath (with a mask on), and think about all the harm you might be doing, if anyone is foolish enough to be influenced by you?

It might be that you mean well. But even if that's true, by now you should be aware of the false information that proliferates on the Internet, and carefully consider whose information you are so eagerly repeating.  Apparently, any lie anyone tells against the vaccine is OK with you.

However, by now you're largely barking into the wind. Nearly everybody has been vaccinated by now, except for those few who really can't receive it for medical reasons.  And most of those unfortunate people are not busy proselytizing against it. Everyone I know has gotten the booster as well. And the "threat" of another booster doesn't scare us, any more than the annual flu booster does. 

Making a paper tiger out of a life-saving vaccine does not discourage anyone with any sense from getting it. Just read the statistics on death from this disease, comparing those who are vaccinated with those who are not. The speed, safety, and efficiency with which this vaccine has been offered is amazing. 

And there is something Darwinian about those who are still stubbornly refusing to get it, spreading lies about it, and extending the pandemic as long as they possibly can.  But the human race will probably survive, as most of us have had the sense to get vaccinated, and are following reasonable precautions about exposing ourselves to the disease. So why the continuous song and dance?  A phobia? Just plain stubbornness? Refusal to admit that maybe the scientists were right after all?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

*"Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that is the basic building block of the universe."

Frank Zappa*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sigh, oh, Chic, when will you give up all the insane nonsense you keep spreading about a life-saving vaccine?  Step back, take a deep breath (with a mask on), and think about all the harm you might be doing, if anyone is foolish enough to be influenced by you?
> 
> It might be that you mean well. But even if that's true, by now you should be aware of the false information that proliferates on the Internet, and carefully consider whose information you are so eagerly repeating.  Apparently, any lie anyone tells against the vaccine is OK with you.
> 
> ...


I think it’s for the attention that @chic requires

But how do we know that the people who claim to not be vaccinated, have not been vaccinated?  Especially those that claim there are trackers in the vaccine, parasites, poison?  Claims that are clearly untrue, and only a mentally ill person could truly believe such claims.  (Although, I am not a psychologist and not Diagnosing anyone.  Just giving an opinion to which I am entitled to do.)

If these claims are truly believed, by those repeating them on SF, then such individuals have greater problems/issues than just believing in false facts.  These individuals require our compassion and understanding

Unfortunately, I am just about out of these qualities and completely out of patience with those who keep putting forth false facts.  My son, Joey, still fights for his life with long COVID-19 issues.  *His life was SAVED by the vaccines.  *He does not have a “tracker, a parasite, or poison” in his body.

@Sunny -great post.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> It *might* be that you mean well.


*Of course* Chic means well!
No doubt in my mind, regardless that I do not agree.


----------



## charry (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Alice November (Dec 28, 2021)

charry said:


> View attachment 201084


He or She is so cute!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 28, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Do an internet search on Dr. Carrie Majed...it quickly becomes obvious that she is a "quack".   Her "patients" are probably out there in "never land", too.


Looks like she's a quack _and _a nut  https://carriemadej.com/about-dr-carrie/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> That's Joe Biden.


I know.  Seems like @Tom 86  has progressed from spreading lies, disinformation and conspiracy here, to violating the no politics rule, now isn't he special.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sigh, oh, Chic, when will you give up all the insane nonsense you keep spreading about a life-saving vaccine?  Step back, take a deep breath (with a mask on), and think about all the harm you might be doing, if anyone is foolish enough to be influenced by you?
> 
> It might be that you mean well. But even if that's true, by now you should be aware of the false information that proliferates on the Internet, and carefully consider whose information you are so eagerly repeating.  Apparently, any lie anyone tells against the vaccine is OK with you.
> 
> ...


Well said, agree.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> If these claims are truly believed, by those repeating them on SF, then such individuals have greater problems/issues than just believing in false facts. These individuals require our compassion and understanding
> 
> Unfortunately, I am just about out of these qualities and completely out of patience with those who keep putting forth false facts. My son, Joey, still fights for his life with long COVID-19 issues. *His life was SAVED by the vaccines. *He does not have a “tracker, a parasite, or poison” in his body.


I give these characters who spread lies about this deadly pandemic as much compassion and understanding as they give their fellow Americans during this trying time......none.

You're not alone in losing your patience with these people who laugh at those who died from this virus, and spit in the face of the grieving families affected.  They have had plenty of time to unite with their neighbors and do their part in fighting this virus, but they haven't.  It's already almost 2022, these people have no maturity or compassion. 

 Your son Joey has been trough a lot and is still struggling from the effects of this deadly virus.  Vaccines have saved his life, thinking of the both of you often and wishing for a better year ahead.,


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think it’s for the attention that @chic requires
> 
> Especially those that claim there are trackers in the vaccine,
> 
> ...


Aneeda;
  So glad your son was saved.  There are no trackers in the vaccine.  But every time you get a shot it is entered onto a card you carry. (I know I got the card with the shot date, name & batch number of the shot) That is also entered into a federal database so they can track how many people in an area are vacanatated.  

  Now our local news here has Drs explaining the long-term problems from Conav-19.  People that have it or get it can have problems for months.  A lot of people interviewed are talking about their problems for months after they had the Conav-19.  
https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hea...vid-long-haulers-long-term-effects-of-covid19

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...th/coronavirus-long-term-effects/art-20490351


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> That is also entered into a federal database so they can track how many people in an area are vacanatated.


Oh, for goodness sake!  We've been tracked all of our lives on most things we do, even signing petitions.  Why is this any different.

The generations were tracked in biblical times, see Genesis.  Everyone has always been tracked.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oh, for goodness sake!  We've been tracked all of our lives on most things we do, even signing petitions.  Why is this any different.
> 
> The generations were tracked in biblical times, see Genesis.  Everyone has always been tracked.


Especially those with cell phones, computers, ipads, smart TVs and the list goes on and on.  Everyone, in these modern countries, are tracked.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Especially those with cell phones, computers, ipads, smart TVs and the list goes on and on.  Everyone, in these modern countries, are tracked.


Especially without them too!  We have always been tracked, most of our opinions and doings have always been known.  Computers just make the gathering of information easier, but not better or more.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2021)

And to get back to tracking who has gotten the vaccine, what about all the years since we were little kids, when the schools required various inoculations before allowing kids to attend?  Was that some kind of evil tracking also?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> And to get back to tracking who has gotten the vaccine, what about all the years since we were little kids, when the schools required various inoculations before allowing kids to attend?  Was that some kind of evil tracking also?


The schools still require all those vaccinations and more.  The most exciting vaccination is the cancer one (forget the exact name).  Who would not vaccinate their child or grandchildren or great children against cancer?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

HPV Vaccine | Human Papillomavirus (HPV)​


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2021)

*He died after waiting 15 days for a hospital bed. His family blames unvaccinated covid-19 patients.*
When Dale Weeks was diagnosed with sepsis last month, the retired schools superintendent and his family hoped he would get immediate care and be okay to reunite with them for the holidays.

But at a time when unvaccinated covid-19 patients have again overwhelmed hospitals because of the fast-spreading omicron variant, finding an available bed at a large medical center able to give him the treatment he needed proved to be difficult. Weeks was being treated at a small, rural hospital. He had waited 15 days to be transferred to a larger hospital with better treatment options, because facilities throughout Iowa did not have an open bed for him as a result of the latest hospital surge of unvaccinated patients, his children told The Washington Post.

When Weeks was finally able to have surgery more than two weeks later, his condition from sepsis had worsened. Weeks died Nov. 28 of complications after surgery. He was 78.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2021/12/28/iowa-dale-weeks-hospitals-covid-sepsis/


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2021)

Slightly off topic but it will be interesting to see whether Djokovic will compete in the Australian Open in January. To do so he needs to be vaccinated. So far he has refused to reveal his vaccination status. He's won this tennis event nine times. Will he pass up the opportunity to make his tally ten wins? The answer to that is anyone's guess. 

If he is sincerely against vaccination he should pull out of the tournament but so far he is still listed as a competitor. As they say, watch this space.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who would not vaccinate their child or grandchildren or great children against cancer?


I know who.  The morons who think that not giving it will stop their unmarried teens from having sex.  Also, when it was new I overheard my doctor & his associate say "They're even offering it to UNmarried girls."  They were both very religious.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I know who.  The morons who think that not giving it will stop their unmarried teens from having sex.  Also, when it was new I overheard my doctor & his associate say "They're even offering it to UNmarried girls."  They were both very religious.


They are also offering it to boys now. They spread the virus so it is important to eliminate it in both sexes.

Years before the vaccine was developed it was known that cervical cancer was in some way associated with sex. It was unknown in nuns who were celibate. I remember the sorrow of the school janitor who blamed himself when his wife died of cervical cancer.  It was so sad.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

Irwin said:


> *He died after waiting 15 days for a hospital bed. His family blames unvaccinated covid-19 patients.*
> When Dale Weeks was diagnosed with sepsis last month, the retired schools superintendent and his family hoped he would get immediate care and be okay to reunite with them for the holidays.
> 
> But at a time when unvaccinated covid-19 patients have again overwhelmed hospitals because of the fast-spreading omicron variant, finding an available bed at a large medical center able to give him the treatment he needed proved to be difficult. Weeks was being treated at a small, rural hospital. He had waited 15 days to be transferred to a larger hospital with better treatment options, because facilities throughout Iowa did not have an open bed for him as a result of the latest hospital surge of unvaccinated patients, his children told The Washington Post.
> ...


What a crock.  No one on the planet earth would be delayed medical treatment for Sepsis.
More of the asinine "Covid Blame Game."


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 28, 2021)

Oh yes Borax is also good for cleaning silverware or so they say so I must pop  all of mine  in the bath with me..
   But. ......oh , I forgot... I do not take baths any more...can get in but getting out is another matter ..dang .that would have been so easy too.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 28, 2021)

win231 said:


> What a crock.  No one on the planet earth would be delayed medical treatment for Sepsis.
> More of the asinine "Covid Blame Game."


He was not delayed treatment @win231 he was treated in a rural hospital which is not the same level of treatment given at a major medical center.  When my granddaughter got sick she was treated at a mid level very good hospital in a major city.  But had to be transferred to the University of Utah hospital which had more extensive treatment options.

The only one with a “crock” is you.  Wrong again, @win231


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> He was not delayed treatment @win231 he was treated in a rural hospital which is not the same level of treatment given at a major medical center.  When my granddaughter got sick she was treated at a mid level very good hospital in a major city.  But had to be transferred to the University of Utah hospital which had more extensive treatment options.
> 
> The only one with a “crock” is you.  Wrong again, @win231


You are misinformed.  The treatment for Sepsis (which I've had previously, caused by a dentist) is the same, regardless of the size of the hospital.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 28, 2021)

If the current predictions about the number of Covid infections, in coming weeks, hold true...we will be seeing record numbers of those infected and hospitalized very soon.  The Holiday gatherings will most likely cause the highest numbers, so far, by late January.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.
> 
> The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


??????


----------



## Jeni (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The schools still require all those vaccinations and more.  The most exciting vaccination is the cancer one (forget the exact name).  Who would not vaccinate their child or grandchildren or great children against cancer?


The *details matter .....*this vaccine is only  effective on perhaps 2-3% of possible cases of cancers associated with many different HPVs which is associated with cervical and a penal cancer.  Maybe you had thought it stopped all cancers.

the commercials say it all
....you do not know if your child will clear this (98% do) so we must vaccinate ALL kids ...  can you see the $$$$$$

I think this is a personal choice if you think that the 2% chance is worth it....

All you need to see is a child who has a severe reaction to a vaccine to understand a parent that questions adding more and more shots mandated.
Same with MOST of of the side effects and possible adverse reactions all written in general terms in the finest print possible and I have had a medical person tell me " oh you don't need to REALLY read that " 
NO I DID because my child is one that had serious reactions
to stop a possible 2% .... possible side effects or damage to 5% is acceptable?     I find many of these % are not made clear so people assume it does more then it does. 
They SELL this to public like it fixes all cancer not just a possible 2% of a small type of cancer NOT ALL cancer.

They often say things like do not take a medication or shot if you have an allergic reaction to any ingredient in this but do not share what those possibly may be.... Do not buy the half information look deeper DETAILS MATTER


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 28, 2021)

chic said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.
> 
> The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


What does the above mean?   It sounds like gobbledigook to me.  Lots of undefined 50¢ words.


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The schools still require all those vaccinations and more.  The most exciting vaccination is the cancer one (forget the exact name).  Who would not vaccinate their child or grandchildren or great children against cancer?


It's really a shame that you fall for such advertising.
A little knowledge would prevent you from buying into such deception.  Please read post #63.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 28, 2021)

Sunny said:


> And to get back to tracking who has gotten the vaccine, what about all the years since we were little kids, when the schools required various inoculations before allowing kids to attend?  Was that some kind of evil tracking also?


Without a number people can not access the vaccine in European countries, probably most other countries as well. All those Covid statistics we see on the internet are recorded from data gathered from health numbers or your national id number. 

My husband who pays taxes here has a number, I do not, so for me, that means no vaccination. I have no number, I guess because I can't be counted, I don't count,.
It may turn out to be a good thing, anyway we decided to isolate and have groceries delivered.

By the way, any other medical troubles we ( my husband) have had were all quickly and really well done here in France, Ireland and in Spain (  we got vaccinations mandated for traveling into Africa for us both, Lishmoniasis etc. ) and we just paid cash no problem. 

Vaccine for SarsCov2 seems to be altogether different and would need making an appointment possibly also with a doctor's registration and a national health number. The thing is that many doctors near us are no longer even taking patients since about 6 months into the SarsCov Pandemic.

So these 'numbers' are probably more for adding the counts up for these country based statistical analysis and publications. You know all the little races we have between countries?
A bit like sprts events competitions. But without those numbers a person just isn't significant.
It's not about survival of the people. it is all about the numbers.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I know who.  The morons who think that not giving it will stop their unmarried teens from having sex.  Also, when it was new I overheard my doctor & his associate say "They're even offering it to UNmarried girls."  They were both very religious.


Same screwy logic as those who think that not being exposed to sex education or having birth control available will stop teenagers from having sex. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 29, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Same screwy logic as those who think that not being exposed to sex education or having birth control available will stop teenagers from having sex. HAHAHAHA!


I used to live in Purdy Missouri.

School dances apparently led to teen pregnancies.


I had 2 sons in school there. The kids had to go to a neighboring town for prom. 

https://www.nytimes.com/1988/07/20/...on-school-dances-includes-missouri-waltz.html


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I used to live in Purdy Missouri.
> 
> School dances apparently led to teen pregnancies.
> 
> ...


Of course.  What else could there be to do in Purdy Missouri?


----------



## jujube (Dec 29, 2021)

The high school there is so small, they had sex education classes and driver's ed in the same car.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oh, for goodness sake!  We've been tracked all of our lives on most things we do, even signing petitions.  Why is this any different.
> 
> The generations were tracked in biblical times, see Genesis.  Everyone has always been tracked.


So the bible is historically correct?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Are you trying to make a point, dear?  Try harder.


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 29, 2021)

No point, just stirring the pot.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> No point, just stirring the pot.


Oops.  Didn't work.  I must know you too well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Same screwy logic as those who think that not being exposed to sex education or having birth control available will stop teenagers from having sex. HAHAHAHA!


I think its screwy logic to bring up sex in regards to vaccinations.  It’s like me saying don’t get your sons vaccinated against mumps; because if they get mumps they can have sex as much as they want without fear of getting a girl pregnant.  Mumps can make a male sterile, and thus avoid a painful surgery.  Being sterile will let your son avoid child support payments, and you won’t have to bother with those pesky grandchildren.

Course letting your children get small pox can result in severe scarring or death.  Polio could put you in the modern equivalent of an iron lung.  Both would effect a teenagers ability to have sex. In fact, Let’s just stop giving all vaccinations and see where we, as a human race, end up.

@win231 what point were you trying to make?  I read this post and pepper’s post


----------



## John cycling (Dec 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Claims that are clearly untrue, and only a mentally ill person could truly believe such claims.
> (Although, I am not a psychologist and not Diagnosing anyone.  Just giving an opinion to which I am entitled to do.)


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 29, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Oops.  Didn't work.  I must know you too well.


Wut?  Sorry, dozed off there for a minute.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> You are misinformed.  The treatment for Sepsis (which I've had previously, caused by a dentist) is the same, regardless of the size of the hospital.


Nope I am not wrong


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Last night, a woman at my bridge game said her brother had died a few days ago, while waiting for a hospital bed. He needed surgery urgently. I think it was down in Florida. She said he was told there were no beds available due to all the Covid patients there. The hospitals are apparently being pretty open about this disaster.

One solution:  Covid patients who have not been vaccinated should not be admitted, if there is a shortage of hospital beds.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think its screwy logic to bring up sex in regards to vaccinations.  It’s like me saying don’t get your sons vaccinated against mumps; because if they get mumps they can have sex as much as they want without fear of getting a girl pregnant.  Mumps can make a male sterile, and thus avoid a painful surgery.  Being sterile will let your son avoid child support payments, and you won’t have to bother with those pesky grandchildren.
> 
> Course letting your children get small pox can result in severe scarring or death.  Polio could put you in the modern equivalent of an iron lung.  Both would effect a teenagers ability to have sex. In fact, Let’s just stop giving all vaccinations and see where we, as a human race, end up.
> 
> @win231 what point were you trying to make?  I read this post and pepper’s post


Actually, multiple sex partners is one of the top risk factors for the reproductive cancers the HPV vaccine is supposed to reduce or eliminate.  And that factor seems to be more prevalent when individuals become 'active' at young ages.
However- there are also other risk factors which are also within a person's ability to control, rather than the vaccine which is far from safe.  Years ago when it started to become popular there were already quantities of reports of girls/women with serious complications.  A friend's teenage daughter actually died because of it.  

I'm by no means an across-the-board antivaxxer, but I do believe people should weigh benefits and risks.  And while I did agree with an "old guy" on the bus a few weeks ago that vaccines aren't adequately tested, I still believe the covid vaccine has more benefits than risks.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 30, 2021)

@Sunny

Hmmmmm. In Uk people go in the hospital for something not Covid, they get tested for Covid on arrival and then they find out they have unsymtomatic Covid once the get the test results.

These previously unknown cases' account for nearly all of New Covid cases in hospitals in the UK these last few days. These peoplewere NOT admitted for Covid illness but for some other reason eg. broken leg, sugury, chest pain etc.

It is the way this is interpreted and repeated that is making people feel like they want all unvaxed ill people in the gutter outside of hospitals to die because they think all these cases in the hospital are people really ill from Covid and they think those could only be because of the unvaxed population.

I'm hearing this 'mistake' again and again as people who hate the unvaxed keep thinking that all the people in hospital with a case of Covid are the unvaxed. It  isn't true.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Actually, multiple sex partners is one of the top risk factors for the reproductive cancers the HPV vaccine is supposed to reduce or eliminate.  And that factor seems to be more prevalent when individuals become 'active' at young ages.
> However- there are also other risk factors which are also within a person's ability to control, rather than the vaccine which is far from safe.  Years ago when it started to become popular there were already quantities of reports of girls/women with serious complications.  A friend's teenage daughter actually died because of it.
> 
> I'm by no means an across-the-board antivaxxer, but I do believe people should weigh benefits and risks.  And while I did agree with an "old guy" on the bus a few weeks ago that vaccines aren't adequately tested, I still believe the covid vaccine has more benefits than risks.


, as I told someone recently a conversation on SF can be had about anything.  Since most of us do not have teenage children, I think those that want to discuss THIS issue, in detail, should start a thread on it, or not.

There are always people to take opposite sides on all issues.  As for me, all the teenage boys should avoid the mumps vaccine, and get mumps-some will become sterile and that will help solve the over population of the world.  I had mumps when I was 19 and pregnant.  It was awful.

As for stopping the issue of multiple sex partners, or any sex partners, we can reinstate chastity belts for our teen population-both sexes of course.  . So much easier than a vaccine and fewer deaths should occur.

I am sorry about your friends daughter.  There are always risks with medical treatments and vaccines.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Last night, a woman at my bridge game said her brother had died a few days ago, while waiting for a hospital bed. He needed surgery urgently. I think it was down in Florida. She said he was told there were no beds available due to all the Covid patients there. The hospitals are apparently being pretty open about this disaster.
> 
> One solution:  Covid patients who have not been vaccinated should not be admitted, if there is a shortage of hospital beds.


Ahhhhh......I've finally met God!


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Alice November said:


> @Sunny
> 
> Hmmmmm. In Uk people go in the hospital for something not Covid, they get tested for Covid on arrival and then they find out they have unsymtomatic Covid once the get the test results.
> 
> ...


It's not a "mistake."  It's finding a scapegoat.  It's the only way for some people who haven't accomplished much in their lives to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Actually, multiple sex partners is one of the top risk factors for the reproductive cancers the HPV vaccine is supposed to reduce or eliminate.  And that factor seems to be more prevalent when individuals become 'active' at young ages.
> However- there are also other risk factors which are also within a person's ability to control, rather than the vaccine which is far from safe.  Years ago when it started to become popular there were already quantities of reports of girls/women with serious complications.  A friend's teenage daughter actually died because of it.
> 
> I'm by no means an across-the-board antivaxxer, but I do believe people should weigh benefits and risks.  And while I did agree with an "old guy" on the bus a few weeks ago that vaccines aren't adequately tested, I still believe the covid vaccine has more benefits than risks.


 You make an excellent  point .........I wish others will THINK about........ 

If a person has a issues with one or even two types of vaccines they are being LABELED  and characterized as "_*across the board*_  anti- vaxxers" .    

 If  a person has all the average shots but chose to not do one or two for their own reasons ..... how does that deserve to be stereotyped and called names? 

Stereotypes and preconceived notions on what a person thinks has dominated the vaccine discussion often fueled by media or those who try to falsely shame others.....


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jeni said:


> You make an excellent  point .........I wish others will THINK about........
> 
> If a person has a issues with one or even two types of vaccines they are being LABELED  and characterized as "_*across the board*_ anti- vaxxers" .
> 
> ...


The name calling & the "Anti Vaxxer" labels are likely due to the discomfort some people feel when others make a different decision than they made.  Many people need validation from others' decisions that match theirs because their confidence is already shaky to begin with.
That's especially true with the Covid vaccines.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> The name calling & the "Anti Vaxxer" labels are likely due to the discomfort some people feel when others make a different decision than they made.  Many people need validation from others' decisions that match theirs because their confidence is already shaky to begin with.
> That's especially true with the Covid vaccines.


Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but it seems to be a little easier than consistently saying/typing he-or-she-who-does-not-believe-in-the-use-of-any-vaccines...  and I don't have any 'discomfort' over 'different decisions,' nor do I hide behind language..  if I wanted to say some individuals are selfish and stupid, that's exactly what I'd say.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Well, I can't speak for anyone else, but it seems to be a little easier than consistently saying/typing he-or-she-who-does-not-believe-in-the-use-of-any-vaccines...  and I don't have any 'discomfort' over 'different decisions,' nor do I hide behind language..  if I wanted to say some individuals are selfish and stupid, that's exactly what I'd say.


As soon as someone says _"People who don't get vaccinated are selfish and stupid,"_ they have immediately put themselves into that category.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Ahhhhh......I've finally met God!


Yes, and she is a SHE


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, and she is a SHE


Could be.  Ya just never know.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 30, 2021)

chic said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But it's in all of the vaccines. Pfizer contains trypanosoma parasites composed of sulphur, oxygen chromium, aluminum, and chloride nitrogen.
> 
> The vaccines are not vaccines, but nanotechnological drugs guiding genetic therapy.


I looked up the ingredients as well..you are correct.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Last night, a woman at my bridge game said her brother had died a few days ago, while waiting for a hospital bed. He needed surgery urgently. I think it was down in Florida. She said he was told there were no beds available due to all the Covid patients there. The hospitals are apparently being pretty open about this disaster.
> 
> One solution:  Covid patients who have not been vaccinated should not be admitted, if there is a shortage of hospital beds.


Sadly, there are those they are vaccinated and are hospitalized. Vaccinated individuals are now wearing mask as well.  In addition, some are having horrible side effects.  However, we all do what is best for us and our health.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 30, 2021)

Bottom line when the topic is vaccine or no vaccine, some can agree to disagree.  There will be no changing of the minds which is fine.  Both sides are correct.  The CDC has changed the isolation time period for those that contact Covid. Information change as quickly as we change our mind.  I called my dentist office today because I thought I missed my appt - the rep informed me I did not miss my appt but she was going to call me to reschedule because quite a few of their medical staff are quitting...  I wonder why


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Bottom line when the topic is vaccine or no vaccine, some can agree to disagree.  There will be no changing of the minds which is fine.  Both sides are correct.  The CDC has changed the isolation time period for those that contact Covid. Information change as quickly as we change our mind.  I called my dentist office today because I thought I missed my appt - the rep informed me I did not miss my appt but she was going to call me to reschedule because quite a few of their medical staff are quitting...  I wonder why


In all my Covid posts and comments I've never tried to change anyone's mind.

I've posted articles I found interesting and informative to me.

I've commented to others who disagree with what I've posted or commented on if I believed their comments to be wrong imo or hateful. But never tried to change their mind.

I've repeatedly stated vaccines are a choice.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Sadly, there are those they are vaccinated and are hospitalized. Vaccinated individuals are now wearing mask as well.  In addition, some are having horrible side effects.  However, we all do what is best for us and our health.


There are several different reasons that vaccinated individuals are wearing masks, probably the main one being that it's required by law, at least indoors in public places.  The law doesn't differentiate between those who are vaccinated and those who aren't.

Some theaters. meeting halls, etc. require proof of vaccination as well. But even with that, masks are often required.

Also, as we've heard on the news endlessly, even the vaccine is not foolproof. It just greatly improves your ability to fight the virus. But even fully vaccinated, you can still get sick from the virus, and even if you don't die, who wants to get sick?  Everybody really has to use his own judgement about mask wearing.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> In all my Covid posts and comments I've never tried to change anyone's mind.
> 
> I've posted articles I found interesting and informative to me.
> 
> ...


Becky "Changing of the Minds" was a general statement - not reflected at anyone.  I agree, we are not able to change anyone's mind on anything in life - that is up to each individual.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you to all the contributors in this thread for making it one of the most entertaining yet.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 30, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> I'm by no means an across-the-board antivaxxer, but I do believe people should weigh benefits and risks.  And while I did agree with an "old guy" on the bus a few weeks ago that vaccines aren't adequately tested, I still believe the covid vaccine has more benefits than risks.


What people don't seem to get is that a covid vaccination has been around for quite a while, so all they really had to do was work on the 19 part! So the testing was done and it worked. However to each his own I am vaxxed and boosted!


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2021)

mrstime said:


> What people don't seem to get is that a covid vaccination has been around for quite a while, so all they really had to do was work on the 19 part! So the testing was done and it worked. However to each his own I am vaxxed and boosted!


That's funny.  Why have we heard endless advertising for every other vaccine but never for Covid?  In fact, I never heard the word "Covid" or "Corona" until 2 years ago.
Well, actually I have heard "Corona," but it was only a beer.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> That's funny.  Why have we heard endless advertising for every other vaccine but never for Covid?  In fact, I never heard the word "Covid" or "Corona" until 2 years ago.
> Well, actually I have heard "Corona," but it was only a beer.


And it's great with a lime on top.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 30, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Becky "Changing of the Minds" was a general statement - not reflected at anyone.  I agree, we are not able to change anyone's mind on anything in life - that is up to each individual.


I knew it was not directed to anyone specific, but it gave me an opportunity to make clear my intentions when I post or comment about Covid.


----------

